# my first post and design



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello,

After seeing all the designs here I decided to give it a go.
It is influenced by alot of designs on this forum









Can grip 2 ways. Last 2 fingers on on top or last 2 fingers in the middle.









PDF added


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice ! MM


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Sweet design, you should see if Hrawk can make a PDF for them


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That is a cool design, any chance of a pdf?


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

That's got some wow factor.....nice.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's excellent Wak !

Very unique and looks quite functional









Just out of curiosity, a trivial thing, but what did you create the PDF with ? The file size seems awfully large for such a simple drawing.


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

I designed and made the pdf in adobe illustrator. I suppose it is a little big for what it is, I will shrink it


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Very nice have you built and tested the design yet?


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

I did a cardboard cutout and it seems to fit nicely but I'm waiting for warmer weather.
The wife won't let me do anything indoors


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice job. Looks interesting to make and give it a go.


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Those design are simply great. I like what you do and already made your " Batarang".
I just had to resize it but it wasn' t a problem( with CorelDraw).
Thanks.
PS: If you got more, don' t hesitate to put them on the forum. I wont hesitate to give it a try.


----------

